
Show HN: An ad-hoc SQL reporting tool - riaface
http://querytreeapp.com/
======
brudgers
If the goal is to get people to try it out, putting a sign-up for a free trial
page between the call to action and the action is at odds with that goal. I
don't want a 14 day free trial, I just want a sandbox to play in and I expect
it right now.

I'd also think that supporting SQLlite might broaden the appeal.

Good luck.

------
riaface
Desperate to get feedback on this tool, so please feel free to fill out my
Google Forms doc if you have time :)

[https://goo.gl/forms/YIiYFCxhD8niiF1w1](https://goo.gl/forms/YIiYFCxhD8niiF1w1)

